# PTA in Anterior Tib Art & Dorsalis Pedis



## camsgram (Jan 24, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a separate cpt for ballooning the dorsalis pedis?  I know you code 37228 for PTA of the Tibial/Peroneal but, is the dorsalis pedis considered part of the anterior tib or a separate vessel?? And if it is separate, what would be the correct cpt for ballooning the dorsalis pedis?

Thanks for any help you can give,
Kim


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 28, 2013)

camsgram said:


> Does anyone know if there is a separate cpt for ballooning the dorsalis pedis?  I know you code 37228 for PTA of the Tibial/Peroneal but, is the dorsalis pedis considered part of the anterior tib or a separate vessel?? And if it is separate, what would be the correct cpt for ballooning the dorsalis pedis?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give,
> Kim



Dorsalis pedis is a continuation of the anterior tibia, so I would code it as AT.  If you've already performed an angioplasty in the AT, I would not code anything.  If that's all you do, then I would code 37228.  If the post tib or peroneal and the DP are angioplastied, then code one with 37228 and one with 37232.


----------



## camsgram (Jan 28, 2013)

Donna,
Thanks for your help.  He (doc) PTA the anterior tibial 1st and then moved down to the dorsalis pedis and PTA it too, which I guess is rare.  So you would still only code one 37228 even though extra work was done?  

I have looked though all of my Interventional Rad books and have even got online and can not find anything in regards to DP and it being a continuation, even though I assumed that it was, because all my books show anterior, posterior, trunk and peroneal and talks about how to code each vessel or a combination of vessels.  But again, no mention of DP and what is considered.  So if you say that's what it is, that is what I am going with.

Thanks so much for replying,
Kim


----------

